# scrapping old freezer



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

It's an Amana that was old back in 1991, and hadn't been plugged in for 19 years. I can feel the compressor working and hear coolant circulating, but no cold. Should scrap it, but it weighs maybe 200 lbs and is in a basement. 

There's a warning label that the unit will tip over w/o the compressor unless I remove the door so I figure I can get rid of half the weight by pulling the door and compressor, What about the refrigerant? I can pinch them flat with a vise grips and bend them shut before I cut the lines.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I'm not sure if it is a Federal law but here in Mass. the freon has to be recovered by a licensed tech before the unit can be discarded. Check with your local sanitation dept. or scrap yard. You will probably encounter a fee of some sort.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm virtually certain that the law regarding freon recovery is country wide, it's here in PA too. The trash guys won't take anything that has freon in it as standard trash, you have to pay a special recycling fee.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

True, and I suspect there's an ordinance against freezers and fridges being left on the curb because kids might get inside. Looks like I pay a junkman a few bucks to take it out. Cheaper than a hernia anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The usual cure for the risks is a requirement to remove the door before you set it by the curb.


----------



## nightowl12259 (Dec 17, 2008)

it is illegal to remove cfc's (refrigerant) *ANYWHERE* in the world without proper reclaiming! unless it was accidentally released.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Call your Power company or Goodwill.

SMUD here will pay for old ones that are working. Refrigerator recycling

I think if your buying a new one then you get more options.

Plus call places that sell older used units and give it to them if they will pick it up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I know that PECO will give you $35 and take your old 'fridge away if you call. I suspect other utilities have similar programs.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

nightowl12259 said:


> it is illegal to remove cfc's (refrigerant) *ANYWHERE* in the world without proper reclaiming! unless it was accidentally released.


Anywhere?

That is a pretty broad statement

Perhaps the UN issued some order but not every country belongs


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

wacor said:


> Anywhere?
> 
> That is a pretty broad statement
> 
> Perhaps the UN issued some order but not every country belongs


Since you're in the US, it's a moot point, right? It's universal here.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife conned the local power company into hauling it away. The program say any fridge/freezer that is at least 15 years old and working will be picked up and they will give you $25. They want to take the older, inefficient working models out of circulation. They reclaim the freon and scrap the metal.

Anyway, as I said, it didn't work, but my wife convinced then it did, so they took it and it's gone. No CFC pollution. No hernias, except for the picker-uppers maybe. My wife gave them a $20 tip because they hauled it up the stairs w/o scratching the walls. Yay.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a success story.


----------

